# Teichheizung



## madelaine rueschpl (10. Feb. 2009)

Hallo, bin neu hier. Zu Thema Heizung steht schon einiges, aber...! Was sagen andere zu Heizbändern im Folienteich?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichheizung*

Hallo und :willkommen madelaine rueschpl (cooler name , ich heisse Uwe)

Hast du Bedenken das die Heizbänder dir die Folie durchschmoren ? Oder fragst du wegen der Heizleistung ?


----------



## madelaine rueschpl (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichheizung*

Habe Bedenken wegen der Folie! Gruß Madelaine


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichheizung*

Hallo Madelaine 

da mach dir mal keine Gedanken, so warm werden die nicht das sie dir Löcher in die Folie brennen können


----------



## madelaine rueschpl (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichheizung*

Hallo Uwe, vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. War wirklich ängstlich, weil die Händler in meiner Gegend sehr "fragwürdig" reagiert haben. Du hast ja einen tollen Teich. Hatte gestern ein toten Koi zu beklagen. Aber bin mir nicht sicher, ob es an der Temperatur lag, könnte auch eine Kombination aus krank u. Temp. sein Gruß aus Berlin Madelaine


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichheizung*

Also ich gehe jetzt von den für Teiche gefertigten Heizkabeln aus, ich hoffe nicht das du etwas anderes meinst.

Hast du vielleicht ein Foto von deinem toten Koi gemacht ?

Und Danke für das Lob


----------



## madelaine rueschpl (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichheizung*

Nein, war schon schlimm genug. "Er" war schon immer ziemlich aufgebläht, ich habe zu erst an Bauch... erkrankung gedacht (Namen habe ich wieder vergessen), aber ich fand er sah schon länger so aus und war putzmunter, bis vor einer Woche. Da lag er auf dem Rücken und mir wurde gesagt: zu kalt! Fisch reinholen und beten. Gebetet habe ich, reingeholt habe ich ihn auch - hat nichts genützt. Aber die Heizung, die der Händler verkaufen wollte, dazu konnte ich mich nicht entschließen, diesem Fisch hätte es verm. auch nicht mehr geholfen, aber möchte weitere Fälle dieser Art vermeiden. Gruß Madelaine


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichheizung*

Du meinst sicher Bauchwassersucht (BWS), und sicher hätte die Heizung nicht mehr geholfen.

Aber es kann auch sein das er schon länger tot war und nur ein wenig aufgedunsen war.


----------



## madelaine rueschpl (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichheizung*

Richtig, aber montagfrüh hat er noch "geatmet" und leichte Schwimmbewegungen gemacht. Am Abend war er dann tot.


----------



## axel (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichheizung*

Hallo Madelaine 

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen :Willkommen2
Das mit Deinem Koi tut mir Leid 
Hast Du auch mal die Wasserwerte gemessen ?
Willst Du Dich nicht mal in "Mein Teich und ich " mit eine paar Fotos vorstellen ? Wir würden und freuen .

Lg
axel


----------



## madelaine rueschpl (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichheizung*

Hallo, ich (wir) werden uns nochmal richtig vorstellen. Ob Bilder - bin ich überfragt. Im Augenblick bei mir etwas stressig. Arbeitsbeginn 3.30 früh - Ende offen (Grippewelle). Gruß an alle Madelaine


----------

